# 4WD light question



## Kermit999 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi, I have recently bought a 2008 (T31?) XTrail. I think there's a fault but I can't be sure, the dealership I got it from are being their usual helpful selves and my local Nissan dealership want me to bring the car in "for diagnostics"...in other words pay us and we'll take a look.

The issue surrounds the green 4WD light on the dash. With the selector in "auto" the green light comes on with the ignition and stays lit while driving, doesn't matter what surface or speed I'm at. If I've understood the manual correctly this would indicate a fault, but not according to the dealership (who claim they spoke to Nissan UK and this was what they were told). The car is currently with the dealership but I wanted to see what members' thoughts were before I collect it later today. And of course my copy of the manual is in the car!

Hope someone can help, thanks


----------



## fugitive (Jun 24, 2004)

Is it the 4wd light with what appears to be wheels around it? If it is, it is normal for that light to be on in 4wd mode as it is the mode indicator light. 
If it is the 4WD light (with no wheels around it) then that is the warning light.


----------



## Kermit999 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi, thanks for your reply. Yes it's the green one with wheels on it, I spoke to Nissan UK and they confirmed the same as you, so I'm sorted. Cheers :banana:


----------

